# New Product Release: Borla Cat-Back™ exhaust for '09-'10 Jetta TDI



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

Borla Performance Industries is proud to announce our new Cat-Back™ exhaust for your 2009-'10 Jetta TDI Sedan or Sportwagon. If you're looking for improved exhaust flow, more sound, and weight savings, we have the product for your TDI! Borla offers a full austenitic stainless steel performance exhaust that looks teriffic with polished 3" dual-tips! No welding is required for installation as we utilize the factory hangars and tubing clamp. Our exhaust installs behind the factory (Oxidation/NOx/H2S) catalytic converters - your vehicle remains emissions compliant.
You can view this product and installation instructions (PDF) at our website by clicking this link:
http://borla.com/products/prod...40317
*Product information - Borla 140317:*
Fits 2009-2010 Jetta (2.0l) TDI Sedan & Sportwagon (USDM)
Tubing diameter is 2.50"; OE uses 2.25"
Borla straight-through design; OE has (2) mufflers
Polished 3" dual-tips; the OE has dual turn-down tubing
Material is austenitic stainless steel; OE material unknown
Product weight is 12.8 lbs; the OE weighs 27.1 lbs.
Expect +5%-7% whp/tq gain
Borla Million-Mile-Warranty
Retail price $399.99
Availability: Please allow 3-4 weeks from date of order
Contact your Borla dealer or shop direct at http://www.Borla.com
Thanks for your interest!
photo of OE exhaust (left) and Borla 140317...


----------



## rootrider (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: New Product Release: Borla Cat-Back™ exhaust for '09-'10 Jetta TDI ([email protected])*

ooooh I like


----------



## AU_Bug (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: New Product Release: Borla Cat-Back™ exhaust for '09-'10 Jetta TDI ([email protected])*

What type of performance and MPG gains are expected from this exhaust? Have you done any dyno testing?
Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: New Product Release: Borla Cat-Back™ exhaust for '09-'10 Jetta TDI (AU_Bug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AU_Bug* »_What type of performance and MPG gains are expected from this exhaust? Have you done any dyno testing?
Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

We estimate a gain of 5%-7% hp/torque. I don't have exact dynamometer numbers at this time.
On MPG, we look to customer feedback on fuel economy. This is a test we don't perform and best reported from owners and real-world driving.
Thanks for your interest!


----------



## rootrider (Feb 18, 2004)

I'm guessing you don't have a video or sound clip to provide some sort of an idea of what this sounds like on the TDI?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: (rootrider)*

No sound-clips available today. The sound is lower in frequency and ~3-5 dB louder at WOT. There's no cabin resonance whatsoever and it's barely noticeable while crusing in the city or hwy. If you're looking for more sound in your TDI this is a great starting point! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## epic designs (Feb 4, 2004)

so this is just a straight pipe replacement for both factory mufflers?
Are you offering a setup with any mufflers at all?
I would like a performance increase without too much of a change in factory sound. I still want it to sound like a brand new car.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: (epic designs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *epic designs* »_so this is just a straight pipe replacement for both factory mufflers?
Are you offering a setup with any mufflers at all?
I would like a performance increase without too much of a change in factory sound. I still want it to sound like a brand new car. 

The factory TDI exhaust is very quiet. Some think it's too quiet. Our customers are looking for a quality exhuast, improved performance, a lower/aggressive note, an increase in sound pressure level (SPL), and minimal cabin resonance or drone. It also needs to be priced right and have a terrific warranty. We believe our product meets these goals.
Results from Borla testing indicated an increase in tubing diameter, simple bends, and adding dual-tips would meet the performance/sound goals for our customer. This exhaust note is lower in frequency and at wide open throttle (WOT), it's louder than stock. There's no cabin resonance and it's barely noticeable while cruising. We've received overall positive reviews with no objections in the sound being too loud.
Adding mufflers would have increased the part cost and decrease the exhaust note; missing our product goals. For this reason, we decided against adding mufflers. We suggest you experience the sound and performance of this product before you make your decision. Thanks for your interest!


----------



## rootrider (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The factory TDI exhaust is very quiet. Some think it's too quiet. Our customers are looking for a quality exhuast, improved performance, a lower/aggressive note, an increase in sound pressure level (SPL), and minimal cabin resonance or drone. It also needs to be priced right and have a terrific warranty. We believe our product meets these goals.
Results from Borla testing indicated an increase in tubing diameter, simple bends, and adding dual-tips would meet the performance/sound goals for our customer. This exhaust note is lower in frequency and at wide open throttle (WOT), it's louder than stock. There's no cabin resonance and it's barely noticeable while cruising. We've received overall positive reviews with no objections in the sound being too loud.
Adding mufflers would have increased the part cost and decrease the exhaust note; missing our product goals. For this reason, we decided against adding mufflers. We suggest you experience the sound and performance of this product before you make your decision. Thanks for your interest!


you may have just sold me on that post right there


----------



## bluetapedr3w (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: (rootrider)*

if you could get a sound clip that would definitely help to convince me and other people to buy this product.
i took my jsw tdi to a local muffler shop to cut off the exhaust before the resonator (as it looks in the pictures provided) and i didn't notice any difference in sound, so im curious as to how this exhaust will be any "louder" than the "set up" i had when i took it to the shop.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: (bluetapedr3w)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluetapedr3w* »_if you could get a sound clip that would definitely help to convince me and other people to buy this product.
i took my jsw tdi to a local muffler shop to cut off the exhaust before the resonator (as it looks in the pictures provided) and i didn't notice any difference in sound, so im curious as to how this exhaust will be any "louder" than the "set up" i had when i took it to the shop.

Did you have the pipe 'cut' before the front muffler?


----------



## rei_tdi (May 23, 2008)

Will this fit a 2006 Jetta TDI?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: (rei_tdi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rei_tdi* »_Will this fit a 2006 Jetta TDI? 

Not sure if this would fit your '06 with the 1.9L TDI engine.


----------



## rei_tdi (May 23, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Not sure if this would fit your '06 with the 1.9L TDI engine.
Can you find out?


----------



## bluetapedr3w (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

it was cut between the front hangars and that resonator.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: (bluetapedr3w)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluetapedr3w* »_it was cut between the front hangars and that resonator. 

Not exactly sure what you mean. Look at the cut we made to the OE exhaust below (between the OE mufflers). A cut is required to remove the system.
photo of OE exhaust (left) and Borla 140317...


----------



## flieger (Jun 28, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Dare I ask...plans for the 2010 Golf TDI as well?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (flieger)*

Yes. These are tough to get here locally for R&D. I've seen this already and it's basically a shorter version of our Jetta TDI product.


----------



## flieger (Jun 28, 2000)

*FV-QR*

good deal! will look forward to the post introducing the exhaust!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (flieger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flieger* »_Dare I ask...plans for the 2010 Golf TDI as well?


_Quote, originally posted by *flieger* »_good deal! will look forward to the post introducing the exhaust!

Local mkVI Golf TDI customers... please PM me if you're interested in interested in this development. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: New Product Release: Borla Cat-Back™ exhaust for '09-'10 Jetta TDI ([email protected])*

Thank you, Borla, for listening to my comments and those from others in your thread asking for what TDI owners wanted in an exhaust for the '09-'10 cars. This is exactly what the majority of people are looking for; straight pipe, nice tips. Nothing more or less needed. You'll be getting my money in the not-too-distant future!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: New Product Release: Borla Cat-Back™ exhaust for '09-'10 Jetta TDI (Pelican18TQA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pelican18TQA4* »_Thank you, Borla, for listening to my comments and those from others in your thread asking for what TDI owners wanted in an exhaust for the '09-'10 cars. This is exactly what the majority of people are looking for; straight pipe, nice tips. Nothing more or less needed. You'll be getting my money in the not-too-distant future!

Thank you. We look forward to your feedback. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NEGTi (May 2, 2006)

Wow. I'll be looking closely at this one. Any sound clips or videos yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: (NEGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NEGTi* »_Wow. I'll be looking closely at this one. Any sound clips or videos yet?

Borla doesn't post sound clips of our products on our website. Many of our customers post videos on youtube and we expect a sound clip to post sometime soon.


----------



## NEGTi (May 2, 2006)

I figured as much, just wasn't sure if there is anything out there yet.
Anyone???


----------



## woofie2 (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: New Product Release: Borla Cat-Back™ exhaust for '09-'10 Jetta TDI ([email protected])*

Any Idea when you will have something for the 2010 MKVI Golf TDI?


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: New Product Release: Borla Cat-Back™ exhaust for '09-'10 Jetta TDI ([email protected])*

Finally someone makes a straight pipe for my car. Glad to see it.
But $400 for some piping is kinda hard to swallow...
Out of curiosity though, is the hp/tq gain just a guess or is it proven anywhere?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: New Product Release: Borla Cat-Back™ exhaust for '09-'10 Jetta TDI (woofie2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NEGTi* »_I figured as much, just wasn't sure if there is anything out there yet.
Anyone???

The exhaust note is lower and at idle dB level is similar to OE. The note is more noticeable under hard acceleration. There's no cabin resonance while cruising. 

_Quote, originally posted by *woofie2* »_Any Idea when you will have something for the 2010 MKVI Golf TDI?









We plan a Golf TDI Borla Cat-Back™ when a local vehicle is accessible out here in California. Local customers send a PM if you are interested in getting involved. Thanks!







HAPPY 2010 to all!


----------



## woofie2 (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: New Product Release: Borla Cat-Back™ exhaust for '09-'10 Jetta TDI ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We plan a Golf TDI Borla Cat-Back™ when a local vehicle is accessible out here in California. Local customers send a PM if you are interested in getting involved. Thanks!







HAPPY 2010 to all! 
if you were not 1600 miles from me I would be willing to come by...


----------



## SandJetta (Oct 8, 2007)

Article testing Techtonics cat back with Borla muffler. No gain on dyno. I will bet there is a better sound though with the straight pipe. $399 though....That's what a 4" straight pipe goes for on my Cummins. Borla is always quality but what are you gaining here? 
http://www.eurotuner.com/techa....html


----------



## SandJetta (Oct 8, 2007)

Although, with some exhausts you can lose power on bottom with less back pressure but gain it on top when your haulin. Depends where in the rpms Borla and the article got theie readings. Borla had to test the system so there should be data to show us.


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: (SandJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SandJetta* »_Article testing Techtonics cat back with Borla muffler. No gain on dyno. I will bet there is a better sound though with the straight pipe. $399 though....That's what a 4" straight pipe goes for on my Cummins. Borla is always quality but what are you gaining here? 
http://www.eurotuner.com/techa....html

If I'm not mistaken, that exhaust has mufflers on it so I wouldn't expect to see any gains at all on a TDI with *any* exhaust that still has mufflers in place. Of note, if anyone has read the latest edition of Eurotuner, you may have noted in their update of Project TDI that they removed the Eurotuner CAI that they installed because it had decreased fuel mileage. They went back to the OEM intake.


----------



## SandJetta (Oct 8, 2007)

The Techtonics does use a single muffler but I thought the Borla muffler used a staight through design, not sure though.


_Modified by SandJetta at 8:18 AM 1-3-2010_


----------



## SandJetta (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: (Pelican18TQA4)*

What you mentioned about the mileage happened with my open intake on my Cummins. Man it sounds good hearing the turbo spool but I think I lost some mileage due to inhaling the hot engine air. Went back to a drop in AFE.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: (SandJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SandJetta* »_Although, with some exhausts you can lose power on bottom with less back pressure but gain it on top when your haulin. Depends where in the rpms Borla and the article got theie readings. Borla had to test the system so there should be data to show us.

We are using larger diameter tubing without the mufflers. There's an dB increase in Sound Pressure Level (SPL), our material is full austenitic SS, and we have great look in dual polished tips. With flow bench testing we've seen an increase over the OE system. Our customer is looking for more sound and in increase in performance while staying emissions compliant. We believe we've achieved these goals and have received positive comments on this product. Thanks again for your interest.


_Modified by [email protected] at 12:43 PM 1-4-2010_


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We are using the same diameter tubing as the OE system without the mufflers.


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Fits 2009-2010 Jetta (2.0l) TDI Sedan & Sportwagon (USDM)
*Tubing diameter is 2.50"; OE uses 2.25"*


So which is it? Same size piping as OEM or is it larger?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: (fixmy59bug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fixmy59bug* »_So which is it? Same size piping as OEM or is it larger?

We are using 2.50" which is larger than OE. Thanks.








*Borla 140317 (bottom), 09JettaTDI (top)*


----------



## xhondaguy (May 29, 2009)

*Re: New Product Release: Borla Cat-Back™ exhaust for '09-'10 Jetta TDI ([email protected])*

So this product looks great ,however by omitting the two mufflers how is it that our vehicles are remaining emissions compliant? I am a huge fan of increased performance, but not at the cost of making a brand new vehicle illegal.


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

*FV-QR*

The resonators and mufflers have absolutely nothing to do with emissions controls. C.A.R.B and the EPA only care about everything in front of the catalytic converter.
The resonators and mufflers just aim to keep the noise levels down. But since the TDI's are pretty quite anyways, removing the muffler and resonator will not make the car illegal in any way.


----------



## tigermack (Mar 23, 2007)

Looks like a stock pipe with resonator and muffler removed... and tossed in with a new tip. lol... for $400???


----------



## WhiteTDI (Jan 17, 2010)

has anyone bought this yet? if so, could you please record a sound clip and post. TIA


----------



## micajah (Nov 5, 2009)

Any fittiment for the 2010 JSW?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: (micajah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *micajah* »_Any fittiment for the 2010 JSW?

Yes. Read 1st post. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## G60ed777 (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: New Product Release: Borla Cat-Back™ exhaust for '09-'10 Jetta TDI ([email protected])*

Hey you guys got any exhaust for a 2000 beetle TDI ????


----------



## Hank101 (May 3, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

The Jetta TDI exhaust has been know to melt the rear bumper skin when the tips are changed.
Do you warrant your product against this?
Thanks


----------



## WhiteTDI (Jan 17, 2010)

still no sound clip?


----------



## Hank101 (May 3, 2009)

*Re: (WhiteTDI)*

Any feedback on performance, anyone?


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: (Hank101)*

I don't think anyone has the exhaust yet so feedback would be hard to come by. When I ordered mine about 1.5 weeks ago, there was at least a 3-week wait from every vendor that I could find. So, I went with the one that had the lowest price and which happened to also have free shipping.


----------



## Hank101 (May 3, 2009)

*Re: (Pelican18TQA4)*

Thanks Pelican.
I am soooo close to pulling the trigger on it.
I talked with one of their engineers in Cali, whom was very nice, and he stated they had not dynoed it, but restated all of what had been published - which is good enough for me. 
PS, I just got the Revo tune and am happy with it. No mpg change, adds a little more umph in the mid to high rpm band. Car drives identical until you really get down on it, which I don't often do. Just wanted it when needed, interstate passing ect... I would catagorize it as a mild tune.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: (Hank101)*

I may have spoken to you - thanks for calling. We're hear to answer any questions that you may have.
BTW, Have you noticed any difference in sound with the Revo tune? If MT was the rev limiter raised?


----------



## Hank101 (May 3, 2009)

Any one with an update?


----------



## WhiteTDI (Jan 17, 2010)

if Borla wants to install an exhaust on my Jetta TDI, i'll be more than happy to make as many different audio/video clips possible to give everyone an idea what it sounds like. i'd even let you dyno my car before and after to get some hp/tq increases.
by the way, i only live an hour away from Oxnard. Alvin feel free to contact me if you'd like to discuss this.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: (WhiteTDI)*

Thanks to those who've purchased this exhaust. Please share your comments or feedback.
We are expecting our Golf TDI next week for R&D. I'll start a new thread on this soon. Thanks again to everyone for your feedback.


----------



## CalesTDI (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: New Product Release: Borla Cat-Back™ exhaust for '09-'10 Jetta TDI ([email protected])*

I just bought a Jetta TDI and I would like it to be a little louder, and more chattery diesel sounding. But I live in a residential neighborhood. So it can't be like straight pipe harley davidson loud. This seems to be about the only exhaust system option that I can find, How loud is it to anyone that has encountered it? And I don't want to deal with reliability issues, ( thats why I just traded in my yoda for a vw ) so this exhaust system won't make the check engine or other indicatiors light up will it?


----------



## Hank101 (May 3, 2009)

Alvin, how soon could I get an exhaust for my 09 TDI sedan once an order has been placed?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: (Hank101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hank101* »_Alvin, how soon could I get an exhaust for my 09 TDI sedan once an order has been placed?

Thanks for your question. This is a new product and placing an order creates demand. We have orders for this system and I'd estimate 3-4 weeks since it's a new product. Once its in production a back-ordered part takes 2-3 weeks.
Also, I wanted to mention that we have a 2010 Golf TDI in for R&D. I will post some product information very soon including before/after dynamometer graphs - perhaps in a new thread. While this information can't answer questions regarding improved fuel economy, it will address questions on HP/TQ.
Thanks for your interest!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: New Product Release: Borla Cat-Back™ exhaust for '09-'10 Jetta TDI (woofie2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woofie2* »_Any Idea when you will have something for the 2010 MKVI Golf TDI?
<IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/zeroforum_graphics/biggrinsanta.gif" BORDER="0"> 

Here's an update pic for you! We are working on the release for the 2010 Golf TDI.
Like our cat-back for the TDI, we are saving weight, improving flow, and using our austinetic stainless steel materials.








We'll have more information on this very soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OttoSchultz (Apr 16, 2004)

_Quote »_I just bought a Jetta TDI and I would like it to be a little louder, and *more chattery diesel sounding. *

That won't happen on a '09+ with a mufflerless exhaust system. Diesel "chatter" comes from the injectors, and the PhDs in Germany spent a lot of time and money engineering the chatter out of the common rail. For some reason there are strange people out there who want cars with no character.

_Quote »_But I live in a residential neighborhood. So it can't be like straight pipe harley davidson loud.

That also won't happen with a TDI. TDIs don't have the cam profile to have a truly loud exhaust. A 5.9 Cummins with an open exhaust is loud because it's a much bigger engine.

_Quote »_How loud is it to anyone that has encountered it?

There are still no sound clips, so the only word is a few decibels louder.

_Quote »_And I don't want to deal with reliability issues, ( thats why I just traded in my yoda for a vw ) so this exhaust system won't make the check engine or other indicatiors light up will it?

Unless you cut out the wrong parts, a mufflerectomy won't affect anything that the ECU sees.


_Modified by OttoSchultz at 5:19 PM 4-7-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: (OttoSchultz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OttoSchultz* »_That won't happen on a '09+ with a mufflerless exhaust system. Diesel "chatter" comes from the injectors, and the PhDs in Germany spent a lot of time and money engineering the chatter out of the common rail. For some reason there are strange people out there who want cars with no character.
That also won't happen with a TDI. TDIs don't have the cam profile to have a truly loud exhaust. A 5.9 Cummins with an open exhaust is loud because it's a much bigger engine.
There are still no sound clips, so the only word is a few decibels louder.
Unless you cut out the wrong parts, a mufflerectomy won't affect anything that the ECU sees.


Thanks for this response. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'll add that with our exhaust, the note is deeper or lower in frequency due to an increase in pipe diameter (.250"), larger radius bends, and the removal of both mufflers. These changes have improved flow ~50% over the OE. While testing showed little change in HP/TQ, it should help improve efficiency in mpg. We can't log hundreds of miles on our development vehicles and unfortunately don't have data to back this claim. However, we have customers tracking their TDI mileage that we hope to share with you soon.
Back to the exhaust note and sound. At WOT (wide open throttle), the velocity of the exhaust gas increases which raises the SPL (sound pressure level). This is why you'll hear a louder and deeper note at WOT and an (almost) stock SPL while cruising. For those looking for more sound, adding an after market intake may increase airflow and increase SPL.
Regarding a sound clip, a high-quality audio recording may reveal our lower frequency and increased SPL. My attempt at this with a digital camera in video mode resulted in a poor sampling of sound. If sound is your primary goal while keeping emissions compliant, you will be disappointed in the TDI; the SPL is very low. You may want to do further research in getting sound. Thanks.


----------



## nelsonlax11 (Nov 13, 2009)

anybody got a sounds clip yet : )


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: (nelsonlax11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nelsonlax11* »_anybody got a sounds clip yet : )

A HQ recording may reveal the lower exhaust note, especially at WOT. Otherwise a video clip won't sound much different than stock.


----------



## nelsonlax11 (Nov 13, 2009)

i have a sweet tm300k hd video camera with a nice mic set up. Any chance i could get a discount if i make a sound clip for you guys?


----------



## OttoSchultz (Apr 16, 2004)

_Quote »_i have a sweet tm300k hd video camera with a nice mic set up. Any chance i could get a discount if i make a sound clip for you guys?

Don't forget to do a "Before" clip.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: (nelsonlax11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nelsonlax11* »_i have a sweet tm300k hd video camera with a nice mic set up. Any chance i could get a discount if i make a sound clip for you guys?

Thanks for the offer. Post a link to you current videos...


----------



## OttoSchultz (Apr 16, 2004)

_Quote »_Thanks for the offer. Post a link to you current videos...

I think what he's getting at is that if you give him a discount on a system, he'll make some recordings.


_Modified by OttoSchultz at 7:14 AM 4-17-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: (OttoSchultz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OttoSchultz* »_
I think what he's getting at is that if you give him a discount on a system, he'll make some recordings.

I got that. I'd like to view the quality of his work.


----------



## OttoSchultz (Apr 16, 2004)

_Quote »_I got that. I'd like to view the quality of his work.

Gotcha....a demo reel.


----------



## nelsonlax11 (Nov 13, 2009)

all i have done right now is big game hunting and some offshore fishing. No car stuff (yet)
I will make a "before" video this weekend, hopefully that will suffice as a demo of my work?


----------



## Krzysiuu (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I ordered the exhaust on crutchfield.com on March 24th and waiting patiently for it to be shipped out to me. You mentioned that it is backordered because it is still new and there isnt alot of demand for it ? Do you know maybe a specific date when they will be shipped out because i cannot wait to install this on my Jetta. Would ordering directly from borla.com mean that i would get it shipped to me much faster then from crutchfield.com ? 


_Modified by Krzysiuu at 2:49 PM 4-21-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: (Krzysiuu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krzysiuu* »_I ordered the exhaust on crutchfield.com on March 24th and waiting patiently for it to be shipped out to me. You mentioned that it is backordered because it is still new and there isnt alot of demand for it ? Do you know maybe a specific date when they will be shipped out because i cannot wait to install this on my Jetta. Would ordering directly from borla.com mean that i would get it shipped to me much faster then from crutchfield.com ? 

_Modified by Krzysiuu at 2:49 PM 4-21-2010_

We have a production date set for 5/7 for 140317 back-orders in our system. Your order will be shipped the next business day. Ordering directly is priced at MSRP; shopping our dealers will save you money. Thanks for your order! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Krzysiuu (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: ([email protected])*

No problem =D and i will gladly upload a before and after video for you.


----------



## Bolan Vdub (Apr 23, 2008)

At work, so I could not read all this.
But, I really want a nice 3" Turbo-Back (fast 2" to 3" flute to flex pipe), flex pipe and a muffler that growls. Options could be added (with or without cat, with or without muffler, etc).. 
Can it be done?
ALH Golf


----------



## OttoSchultz (Apr 16, 2004)

With an ALH exhaust upgrades are much easier. You have many options, but you'll never get a growl. Check out the east coast section on tdiclub and try to find an event happening in your area. There will be people there who have mufflerless, mufflerless & cat-less, and other combinations.
I don't care for the sound of an ALH with no muffler/cat. I think it drones too much.


----------



## Bolan Vdub (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: (OttoSchultz)*

Thanks for the info.
I don't like a muffler-less exhaust on the TDI as well, for it whistles oddly, and a growl is possible, maybe growl is not the best of word, but I heard a pretty decent tone on an 01 ALH TDI Golf at the last Jax GTG. It was 3" TB catless GHL muffler/system on an ALH TDI Golf as well.


_Modified by Bolan Vdub at 12:53 PM 4-22-2010_


----------



## Hank101 (May 3, 2009)

Where is the Borla exhaust for the TDI Jetta?
This seems keep cycling from hot to cold topic.
Any experience, photo's, data?????


----------



## OttoSchultz (Apr 16, 2004)

I still want to hear before & after recordings, but no one seems to be stepping up with them yet.


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (OttoSchultz)*

Car should still be extremely quiet because of the DPF, cat, and all the emissions stuff up front.


----------



## OttoSchultz (Apr 16, 2004)

_Quote »_Car should still be extremely quiet because of the DPF, cat, and all the emissions stuff up front.

That's the reason for wanting to hear before & after recordings.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: (OttoSchultz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OttoSchultz* »_That's the reason for wanting to hear before & after recordings.

Our 140317 exhaust note will be lower in frequency than the stock and the SPL only slightly louder. The differences of these may not be apparent in a low-quality video clip.
If you're looking for additional sound, an aftermarket air filter or intake should add more sound. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OttoSchultz (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote »_Our 140317 exhaust note will be lower in frequency than the stock and the SPL only slightly louder. *The differences of these may not be apparent in a low-quality video clip.*

Two previous posters were going to make B & A recordings. One even has some fancy equipment. Nothing personal, I know that you folks make high quality exhaust systems and if I had a gasser I'd be more willing to drop the dough. 


_Quote »_If you're looking for additional sound, an aftermarket air filter or intake should add more sound.

I'm not interested in noise at the expense of my MAF.


----------



## VWAGOR (Jun 28, 2010)

*TDI Borla Exhaust Sound*

My crack VW maniac mechanic put on a 2.5" straight thru cat back exhaust that looks amazingly, exactly like the Borla-right down to the tip. It cost me much less than the Borla, but it is aluminized, not SS. It is on an '09 TDI Jetta Sportwagen. I can tell absolutely no difference in sound from stock, except when standing right behind, you can hear the Turbo spooling up a bit when you punch it.

Performance? - I think it is a bit punchier, but I haven't driven it on the road to campare mileage.

This car has what appears to be a double cat/filter with some sort of valving between them. I would think that this is why it is still so quiet. I really would like a bit more growl. Does anyone know how this system works?


----------



## 7racer (Sep 22, 2003)

I installed it this weekend. Haven't had a chance to take it on the highway but it sounds about the same. Loaded a before and after vid up on youtube. 

Linked it to the JSW thread. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...gen-thread!!&p=66646626&posted=1#post66646626 

The only hard part with installing the exhaust was having to cut the stock one to get it out.


----------



## WhiteTDI (Jan 17, 2010)

TO.... VWAGOR and 7racer 

did you both notice any gains in your mpgs? if so, by how much.


----------



## 7racer (Sep 22, 2003)

WhiteTDI said:


> TO.... VWAGOR and 7racer
> 
> did you both notice any gains in your mpgs? if so, by how much.


 I think so....but I haven't had it on that long. I usually average 32mpg mix driving. Right now I am at 36-38....but it's still early. 

One thing I did notice is that it is more "peppy". I have DSG and usually I feel the engine "bog" of the line. I always assumed it was the DSG, but now with the exhaust it just goes. I had the aftermarket chrome tips on the stock exhaust (which point down). I wonder if the slight kink from the tip restricted the exhaust (plus the mufflers), that it caused the car to bog almost like shoving up someones tail pipe!:screwy:


----------



## OttoSchultz (Apr 16, 2004)

7racer said:


> I wonder if the slight kink from the tip restricted the exhaust (plus the mufflers), that it caused the car to bog almost like shoving up someones tail pipe!:screwy:


 Not likely, the slight bend in the tips would be the least amount of restriction in the whole system. Remember that before the muffler there's are two cats and the DPF creating a lot of restriction. The muffler removal is probably the biggest factor in the new peppiness.


----------



## MXTHOR3 (Jan 10, 2003)

7racer said:


> I think so....but I haven't had it on that long. I usually average 32mpg mix driving. Right now I am at 36-38....but it's still early.
> 
> One thing I did notice is that it is more "peppy". I have DSG and usually I feel the engine "bog" of the line. I always assumed it was the DSG, but now with the exhaust it just goes. I had the aftermarket chrome tips on the stock exhaust (which point down). I wonder if the slight kink from the tip restricted the exhaust (plus the mufflers), that it caused the car to bog almost like shoving up someones tail pipe!:screwy:


 Placebo.. there is no way that exhaust is going to do anything more then lighten your wallet..


----------



## 7racer (Sep 22, 2003)

MXTHOR3 said:


> Placebo.. there is no way that exhaust is going to do anything more then lighten your wallet..


 I here you...but I am the last person to overstate an effect. If it was up to cost and an perceived benefit, I would be hyping the HP gain my from Akrapovic exhaust that I put on my GT-R. All that one did is lighten my wallet and change the exhaust note. 

For the TDI, it really seems different off the line. I'm just stating my observations. I don't have time to put in on the dyno. Since no one really has gotten this system, I thought I would post my observations. 

Finally, I do seem to be getting better gas mileage. For sure, it hasn't been worse. I just drove from Dallas to Houston for a wedding and avg 39.4 mpg....on the highway I usually averaged around 37.


----------



## OttoSchultz (Apr 16, 2004)

7racer said:


> I here you...but I am the last person to overstate an effect. If it was up to cost and an perceived benefit, I would be hyping the HP gain my from Akrapovic exhaust that I put on my GT-R. All that one did is lighten my wallet and change the exhaust note.
> 
> For the TDI, it really seems different off the line. I'm just stating my observations. I don't have time to put in on the dyno. Since no one really has gotten this system, I thought I would post my observations.
> 
> Finally, I do seem to be getting better gas mileage. For sure, it hasn't been worse. I just drove from Dallas to Houston for a wedding and avg 39.4 mpg....on the highway I usually averaged around 37.


 I wouldn't base any gains on one trip. There are plenty of variables that can change during the short term that will give you better (or worse) mileage. The real indicator of any MPG gains will be after a 4-10 tanks and a few thousand miles. Do you track your mileage to start with? Do you have a consistent fillup method?

An after dyno will be of little use if you didn't get a Before dyno.


----------



## 7racer (Sep 22, 2003)

OttoSchultz said:


> I wouldn't base any gains on one trip. There are plenty of variables that can change during the short term that will give you better (or worse) mileage. The real indicator of any MPG gains will be after a 4-10 tanks and a few thousand miles. Do you track your mileage to start with? Do you have a consistent fillup method?
> 
> An after dyno will be of little use if you didn't get a Before dyno.


thats true. The most accurate way to do this would a a double blind trial. I could have been biased and drove the car slower and hence the better gas mileage. Since the exhaust sound the same, you could have two different drivers drive it with the stock and then the borla and log the numbers.

That would answer the question the most definitively.


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

A big thank you to 7Racer and Alvin at Borla for all of the info. I got my Borla installed today and so far have been pleasantly surprised at how quiet it is. I can't tell any difference at all from stock muffler. Best part is the bling. The shiny chrome pipes look great!


----------



## OttoSchultz (Apr 16, 2004)

Schagephonic said:


> A big thank you to 7Racer and Alvin at Borla for all of the info. I got my Borla installed today and so far have been *pleasantly surprised at how quiet it is*. I can't tell any difference at all from stock muffler. *Best part is the bling*. The shiny chrome pipes look great!


Didn't you already have chrome tips on the Golf?


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

My Rabbit gasser did but the Tdi Jetta did not.


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

I want this on my A3!!! When can we expect this?


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

After completing the stock muffler extraction, it occurs to me that it would be an easy job for any good muffler shop to remove the muffler from your A3 and couple a straight pipe out the back with some nice tips. As someone else pointed out earlier, this can be done for less than $200. I'm very happy with my setup for $315 but you have options if you can't wait for the in-box version.


----------



## WhiteTDI (Jan 17, 2010)

just find an exhaust shop that is capable of doing mandrel bends and this single exit straight pipe exhaust design can easily be duplicated for A LOT cheaper. you're just paying a lot for Borla's fancy exhaust tip with their name on it.


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

As mentioned above, you can do it cheaper than Borla, but I was happy to pay a bit more and be able to install it myself. A muffler shop can't compete with the manly experience of cutting through stainless steel with the sawzall. :beer:


----------

